# Interior Speakers



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Im looking for loud, clear sound. Anyone have any suggestion on interior speakers? I was looking at Infinity kappa's.

Please list and possible links. Thanks


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

price range?
are they going to be amped?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Im looking for loud, clear sound. Anyone have any suggestion on interior speakers? I was looking at Infinity kappa's.
> 
> Please list and possible links. Thanks


I went with the 6.5 6002i reference all around. Sound great, loud and clear. I only use them for highs and mids though, no lows through them at all.

If your looking at the kappas then your willing to spend a bit more money then what I did though, I'd say they sound a bit better then the 6002i


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Infinitys are too harsh for my tastes. If you dont dont like bright tweeters, you wont like infinitys


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Im looking for something loud and clear. Im in the middle of redoing my system from the head unit to the wiring. Im willing to pay if its good. I was looking at these Infinity Kappa 6.5 I beleave it came out to like 200. 75rms and 225max.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

look at JL Audio, Adire, Elemental Designs, Image Dynamics etc etc. They all blow infinity out the water, and you said you would be willing to pay if they were good. All these companys make great component speakers


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> price range?
> are they going to be amped?


.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Since you are not going to be going with component speakers, and are looking for a stock replacment. I would go with a three way design. that way you can get the best range out of the stock location. I have four Pioneer TS-A1670R 6-1/2"/6-3/4" 3-way Speakers.








For the money, you cannot beat the quality of sound. With or with out going through an amp. 

Here is a full page of speakers that should fit. Usually the higher price the better built, and better sound quality.
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-x6sHs4dI1W9/cgi-bin/ProdGroup.asp?g=52100&avf=N


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> price range?
> are they going to be amped?


Depending on the wattage


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well yeah, for $30 I doubt you can beat them just because they're some of the only speakers that are so cheap, but that doesn't mean they're good. If he's willing to spend any money then he could do much better.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> Depending on the wattage



how many times do I have to ask this....


price range?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> how many times do I have to ask this....
> 
> 
> price range?


Ive said it..it doesnt really matter and long as they are loud and clear


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well hell, if it doesn't matter then go with the scanspeak revelator midbass, midrange, and tweets, get some custom kicks to hold the midbass, fiberglass the midranges into the door panels, and get a trio of Helix A2 amps to power it all

Total cost will be around $1500 for the components, and another $3000 or so for the amps, so ~$4500 total, plus the cost of the fiberglass


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> well hell, if it doesn't matter then go with the scanspeak revelator midbass, midrange, and tweets, get some custom kicks to hold the midbass, fiberglass the midranges into the door panels, and get a trio of Helix A2 amps to power it all
> 
> Total cost will be around $1500 for the components, and another $3000 or so for the amps, so ~$4500 total


ok buddy be real..and not a real wise ass


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

that's why I ask for a price range!

for me, a reasonable cost for a good front stage would be around $1000-1500, for other people here it's no more than $50, so stop beating around the bush and give us a price range so we can actually help you.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

http://iweb.alpine-usa.com/pls/admn...176A&p_category=80&p_subcategory=90&p_main=10

These puppies range from $99 to $129. They have perfection written all over them lol


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

quit your bitchin and spend the cash. you wanted us to help you, well, help us help you

if you can give us a final price range, like, $1000 total, we can put together a nice setup for your front stage (headunit / components / amps / whatever)

i'd be careful of who you call an ass. adam is probably the single most knowledgable person on these forums when it comes to audio


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I don't know about that, there are a bunch of knowledgable people here, but I am an ass....I take pride in that

I do post whore more than the other knowledgable people though, if that means anything


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

sorry if im interupting but i too am looking for some interior speakers. i was thinking about getting the audiobahn component set abc6003q but im not to sure about the mounting depth in the front doors, anyway if someone has other suggestions that would be greatly appreciated.

oh yea i will be using a crossfire vr602 amp and im looking to spend around $200-$350 maybe a lil more not to sure yet. thanx


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

jenns240 said:


> sorry if im interupting but i too am looking for some interior speakers. i was thinking about getting the audiobahn component set abc6003q but im not to sure about the mounting depth in the front doors, anyway if someone has other suggestions that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> oh yea i will be using a crossfire vr602 amp and im looking to spend around $200-$350 maybe a lil more not to sure yet. thanx


I think that car can hold a 3" mounting depth, if so I'd recommend the Adire Kodas or ID Chameleons, if it can't then the ID Chameleons are a little shallower than the Kodas. Either of which would be much much better than the Audiobahns. You'll also want some deadening on the doors if you don't have it already, but that can come after the speakers.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Im looking to spend around 400$ for front and rear.(interior speakers only)

Thats not counting amps etc.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

would that include deadening?

You could do eDi's in the front and maybe some infinity reference or pioneer coaxs in the rear, then a nice 100-125x2 amp for the eDis and leave the rears on the headunit. You would want 20-30sqft of deadening for the front doors if you want to do it right, which would be about $50.

eDi - $250
infinity 6002i - $55
deadening - $50
Total - $355 plus shipping


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Those Infinity's are loud and clear? I know you pay for wha you get and for like 70. But looking good

I think im leaning more to 6x9 in the rear. Some people say stick with the 6.5
I had a set of Pioneer Premier 6x9 3way 330watts each in my truck which were pretty good. Also Id like to stick with the same brand.

You think if I brought 2-set of those Infinity's it will be loud and clear. Id also pick up a set of tweeters


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The rears are just for a little ambiance in the absence of a sub, not to actually provide any kind of volume. If you want to hack apart your rear deck to fit 6x9s then by all means go ahead, but I wouldn't waste my time.

And whatever you do, do NOT switch out the eDis for a set of infinities....that'd be a disgrace. The Infinity reference are decent simply because they're so cheap, they aren't half the speakers that the eDis are. Don't worry about having matching fronts and rears, that's just a waste of time that will limit your selection and cut back the potential of the system.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

how about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=58025&item=5731518927&rd=1


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you mean for the front or rear?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> you mean for the front or rear?


mayb all 4..


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Like I said before, don't discrace the eDis by swapping them out for a set of infinities. I stand by every word I said above.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> Like I said before, don't discrace the eDis by swapping them out for a set of infinities. I stand by every word I said above.


kk, think i should run a amp to em, or do you think my head unit will be enought to push em


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

they need an amp, 100-150x2


----------

